# recently bought a new car



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

it 1989 black nissan pulsar xe.. but one thing is interestng about it is 315 k km and working prefect... no leak, or bad or anything. i can't tell if it is replaced enigne?

oh yes i found a strange bumper is from se... yes with fog light.

body is overall very good... just dirty and a few dents... and a very little rust at rear left... ( not spot any bad rust) can be fix it easily.

its auto transmisson's

interior is dirty again but fine.

yes i owned an amazing car, 1992 suzuki swift ga... it will be selling very soon 

anyway they are complete different.

swift - manual = go kart - fun, fast, crazy. feel the road lots.
nx xe - auto = luxury sport car - quietly and fast and non-noticable something ( like almost not feel the road)

--- this explain why this is fast and quietly and unoticable
a strange and funny.. i test the auto 1, 2 and d.. its unnoticable and i turn my head around to other side... a honda civic guy want to race my car... i shake my head... and wave hand... he pissed off and got away... whats up with him? notice my car goes fast?1 or waht... oh yes i noticed the rear mirror and see my brother ( he helps me to pick my new car) is following me a bit fast because he didn't expect that i test the car.
---

anyway here is a few of pictures... yes bad pictures... too night and digital carmera is crappy for night vision... worth to take a look at it...  maybe?
    

ps. i am also working on site ( community site called NAPulsar [.net if i have a domain] 99% done... suggestion is welcome... staffs need) so vancivics/civics/crx and mr2 in na club will be in big trouble) as my 3 years old goal.

i still waiting for my credit card so i can buy a domain.

pps. will post some more pictures.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

check this gallery powered by me and my friend's script

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/gallery.php?x=05-08-27





























very nice color and pose huh




























you notice that hood is not closed properly because battery is too big + i have a opening hood is broken... need to replace it. BUT it looks nice/cool if new vent like that  -- i think its great deal with temperature + better air flow thought the air filter.



















yes very dirty targa

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/gallery.php?x=05-08-27&ximg=DSCF0733.jpg

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/images/05-08-27/DSCF0737.jpg

free computer power supply eh? it looks crappy.

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/images/05-08-27/DSCF0739.jpg

again free money!!! i don't know how much money is there. i don't count it ;-)

maybe 2 bucks? 

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery...ay.com/algallery/images/05-08-27/DSCF0747.jpg

how the hell do you put two targas into one bag?!!? maybe miss one targa bag?



















yes very dirty ga16i engine bay..... i don't worry i will clean it later 










a large battery from um dodge canvan? i think?










starnge bumper for xe eh? it is bumper and fog lights from se... it will be replace soon



















spider love to live it.... there anotehr web on left mirror but i destory because i need it -- it drives like a huge pick up truck

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/gallery_viewer.php?x=05-08-27&ximg=DSCF0754.jpg

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/gallery_viewer.php?x=05-08-27&ximg=DSCF0755.jpg

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/gallery_viewer.php?x=05-08-27&ximg=DSCF0756.jpg

http://napulsar.liway.com/algallery/gallery_viewer.php?x=05-08-27&ximg=DSCF0759.jpg

with tagras on and still look nice if its very dirty.

anyway it will be a large project to do

- need to clean it 
- vaccum the dirty carpet... and remove all crappy thing include toys then clean glass
- strip all itnerior and clean all then reinstall all interior
- looking for parts what it needs to be replacing.

will post non offically after picture soon

edit: omfg this forum software is so ghey

edit2: what a crying whinny, vb forums. this forums software is only for 56kers... serious

anyway it looks like this forums force you to do stupid methoed... click then view then close the windows...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

umm clean it.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah i will clean it don't worry, Sentrixx 

Pink Petunia, you can buy it for good price... they are cheapy now. but be careful about leaking. (mine has a very little but will fix it easily)


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

Man what a POS but good luck.02 :lame:


----------

